# Best Selling Lotion Scents



## Raven (Jul 22, 2013)

This is my first post, I'm not great at introducing myself, so I'm going right into asking questions.

I'm starting to make some lotions, hoping to make some good quality lotion to be able to sell. My question is, what lotion scents do you like the best or which scents have you had the best luck selling?

I want to start with 5 scents so I can send out sample packs. Are these good?

Lavender Vanilla
Grapefruit 
Honey Almond
Orange Sandalwood OR Orange Clove OR Orange Ginger
Eucalyptus Peppermint

What do you think?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 22, 2013)

I really like honey and almond, rain or some thing fresh like that. Grapefruit would be really nice with the right FO. Rose is always good, so is sandalwood.


----------



## lsg (Jul 22, 2013)

A couple of my new favorites are Yuzu fragrance oil and Jamaica Me Crazy, a really fun fragrance.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/rf-e12


----------



## Raven (Jul 22, 2013)

Sandalwood by itself?

Fruity scents are probably really well liked, then? I'd want to be able to smell some of them before I buy - there's a place nearby, I'll check and see if they have a good fruit mix like that - thanks


----------



## savonierre (Jul 25, 2013)

dragons blood  -(NG)

Celtic Myst -  Moonworks

Raspberry Patchouilli - Moonworks


----------



## Raven (Jul 25, 2013)

Would orange go better with Sandalwood, Clove, or Ginger? I think people would like the sandalwood better, but the clove makes me think of orange spice tea - which is my favorite. And the orange ginger is a bath & body works scent, so I don't know if I'd want to do it.


----------



## Sanguine (Jul 27, 2013)

If you're using e.o, be carefull with citrus eo in leave on products.
Scents that contain coconut are really great to. Sensory Perfection has a monoi de tahiti fragrance oil. It is the most divine scent ever! And everyone who has smelled it or had it in my products loved it. It's great as a summer but also for those dark winter days when you want something uplifting.


----------

